# SALE at hobbylobby on betta vases! HALF PRICE



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i jst thought id let everyone know theres a sale on gallon size betta vases thru today. regularly priced 3.75 now they are half off! get 2 for the price of one!

i know their not ideal in size, but, for an emergency or a sick tank (say you have tank with dividers)like i do, and u need to get them out of the tank to treat, theyd be great. 

or great or until u can get a tank at least 2.5 gallon


i dont know if this sale is everywhere, im in South Carolina, but i think they do nationwide sales


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I have plenty of quarantines, but 1 gallon bowls would be good for a sick tank/quarantine. 
I'm guessing you go to the one near the Petsmart/Target.


----------

